# Obesity in Snakes



## snakehandler (Jan 22, 2008)

Snakes are the latest victims of the insidious obesity epidemic infecting Western nations

With little self control and a habit of gorging themselves on whole animals, health experts have warned that snakes are at risk of dramtically lowering life expectancy.

Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??I really think the Government should do something about this problem,Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------

